# Season Opener: Celtics @ Cavs



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Start of the new season is upon us!

Opening night, in Cleveland

The Official debut of Shaq and Lebron









The Big 3 are back









We welcome Sheed and Marquis to the season
















And Candace Parker watches her brother and her husband (our other new addition, Shelden Williams)play on opening night









the off-season is over... finally.. 








The fight for banner 18 begins
:cheers:


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I am actually rooting for you guys to win but I think Cleveland might take it.

I guess tie goes to the runner...


EDIT: I should be rooting against you guys since it was Boston that ended our post season. 

Pay back is coming!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Start of the 1st quarter, and Cleveland can't miss. Boston down early.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rondo got *** *****ed by Lebron


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

P to the Wee said:


> Rondo got *** *****ed by Lebron


Yeah that was nasty by Bron Bron.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boston only down 2 now in the 2nd quarter. Looks like we have a game back on our hands.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

7 pt. game favoring Boston. Well, I did say I was rooting for the Celtics.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Things to like about tonight:

Sheed looks pretty damned good (though he still needs to get in better shape).
Kev is looking good if rusty.
Boy has this team got some firepower this year
Pierce just stone cold nasty down the stretch
The three point defense could use a little work, but aside from that they're looking tough defensively.
Perkins manhandling Shaq on a few occasions
Rondo staking his claim as the ultimate backcourt garbageman

Downers:

Shelden Williams is bad at basketball
Eddie House dribbles like a white man on heroin
Kendrick Perkins' and Rajon's "much improved jumpshots" need a little work
Did I mention that Shelden Williams is really bad at basketball?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great win for Boston.

Daniels is going to be the unsung hero all year for the Celtics. The guy is dynamite. He can defend LeBron, and create and score on the other end. Not a bad pick up at all.

Sheed can still defend in the paint, and his 3 point shooting is a huge plus opening up the paint.

Kevin Garnett has a long way to go until he's all the way back, but even KG as he is, makes this Boston team probably the best in the league.

Ray, Rondo, and Pierce all looked sharp especially Paul Pierce, he was very clutch against the Cavs in the 4th on the road. 

Boston Celtics are a monster of a team, and once Glen Davis comes back from his injury, he will only fortify the best front line in the NBA.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Being one of KG's biggest fans, I hope he is back. I really wanted that one dunk to go in, lol! I missed alot of the game but I hear Boston looked real good tonight.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I skived class for this game but I couldn't find a ****ing link. ****.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm a little concerned that Ray Allen played 42 minutes, but I'm hoping it was because it was opening night against Cleveland, and he'll play less against lesser teams. He is a good stabilizing influence on the second unit, but now with Daniels and Wallace along with House, he may not need to be used as much. 

I disagree that they couldn't defend the 3 well. They just couldn't stop LeBron, but who can? If you crowd him too much, he'll just go by you. You just have to pick your poison and hope the shot doesn't go in. The rest of the team outside of Parker was kept in check. 

I'm really hoping for a speedy recovery by Davis. Williams just doesn't cut it. He was by far the weakest link. I'm hoping he'll improve a bit, but I don't think he'll ever bring what Davis brings to the table. At least he made his free throws.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The Cavs stopped themselves as much as anything else (from the trey). There were too many open shots out there.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

The opener was a great win, a big test against lebron and the cavs where we havnt won in years

Sheed and Marquis were the biggest highlight for me, i knew what the starters were going to bring, and of course it was great to see KG back out there.. but these 2 are going to be huge for us this season, Marquis' signing has gone somewhat unrecognized through the league but he is a great addition, i hope Doc likes what he sees in him and will start giving him around 25 a night

meanwhile, i couldnt get on here in time for a bobcats thread... but we let them score 59 points, that pretty much sums it up lol


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Williams seemed to play better against the Bobcats (though who wouldn't). He did grab a lot of rebounds, and that was the one area that the Bobcats outplayed the Celtics, so that's a good sign. He also got to the line a ton. If he can do that consistently, it will make up a bit for the loss of Powe because that's what he brought to the table - rebounds and drawing fouls. We'll see if he can do it against better teams.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ive actually been pretty impressed with Shelden... hes never going to make big time plays, but thats not what hes here for.. if he can give us 15 a night while baby is out, get to the line and hit the boards that is all we need from him.. he looks a little lost on offense but then ends up with free throws anyway

good on him for trying to make an impact while he has the chance though


----------

